
I tried Soylent. It’s everything that’s wrong with modern life - untangle
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/sep/11/i-tried-soylent-silicon-valleys-favourite-foodstuff-its-everything-thats-wrong-with-modern-life
======
joenot443
What a dull article. The entire piece can be summed up in one paragraph:

>I normally detest anything to do with Silicon Valley, but when I first heard
about Soylent, several years ago, I was intrigued. I hate cooking and I am a
sucker for lifehacks. I thought Soylent might change my life. So I bought 24
bottles of the stuff. I took one sip and retched. Reader, it tasted like
nostril. Disappointed, I put the remaining 23 bottles in a cupboard and forgot
about them. Until I got a bottle out to remind myself what it tasted like and
inadvertently poisoned myself.

She thought Soylent might change her life, but was ultimately disappointed by
the flavour. How does that make it 'everything that's wrong with modern life'?

~~~
PinkMilkshake
Not to mention Soylent is just one of a category of products that has existed
for decades. Ensure came out in the 1970s.

------
wmeredith
I’d go so far as to say that this puddle deep essay about Soilent with an over
the top click bait headline is part and parcel with the ills of modern life
the author is trying to capture.

